# 1978 Ashtabula w/ Webco's



## RailRider (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2014)

_very _cool


----------



## bloud (Mar 14, 2014)

Very nice. I like the simplicity of the old coaster brake bikes. The mags and sprocket are peices of art, love it.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 14, 2014)

Sweet bike! Are those Magnesium? What about the shop and collection! Holy moly thats nice!


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 15, 2014)

*yes*



schwinndoggy said:


> Sweet bike! Are those Magnesium? What about the shop and collection! Holy moly thats nice!



 Webco mags made from magnesium. Don't see too many of those around much.


----------

